# OCI Anbindung



## MeiJo (3. Sep 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

es soll in Java eine automatisierte Datenabfrage via OCI erfolgen. Allerdings habe ich damit bis Dato noch keine Erfahrung. Ich konnte bislang nur kurz in die Spezifikation schauen - dort sah es für meine Verständnisse so aus als ob man ein einfaches HTML Form abrufen könnte und so die jeweiligen Daten auslesen könnte.

Kennt sich damit jemand aus? Wenn dies der Fall ist - hat jemand eine Idee wie man hierfür ohne viel Aufwand einen Mock schreiben könnte oder gibt es so etwas bereits Out-of-the-Box? (Ich habe hierzu leider nichts gefunden).

Danke schon mal und viele Grüße!


----------



## Dimax (4. Sep 2018)

Wo sind die Daten gespeichert? Datenbank(Typ?Local||Server)wenn im File (Server||Local)


----------



## RangerBa (12. Sep 2018)

Was hast du am Ende gemacht?


----------

